# Gauge Work



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey all...Im installing custom gauges and need to know what ohm range the fuel level gauge is based on. I noticed that the selection at autometer.com shows variable ohm ranges for fuel level meters, and i do not want to buy one if it isnt going to work correctly. Does anyone have any input on this?

here is the link if you have no idea what ohms i am talking about....
Auto Meter

Also, if you have any addt'l info on gauges (which is mechanical or electrical), i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Its either 4316 or 4318. I would actually call up Summitracing.com and ask... they sell the guages and just might be able to give you the correct one. They have decent prices on it and I believe they just recently put some extra effort into their Sports Compact section.


Darktide


----------



## TheAltyGuy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks Darktide. I will call them tomorrow and see what they have to say.


----------

